# Πριν την επισκευή... > Εξαρτήματα προς Ζήτηση & Προσφορά >  LG 55LB650V MAINBOARD

## alexgr1

Ψαχνω λειτουργικη πλακετα με κωδικο 

*EBT62987206*απο LG 55LB650V .

Ευχαριστω.

----------

